# aging hobo



## maus (Jul 26, 2009)

ok, i turned 25 this year. i know it isnt *that* old but i definitely started going 'wtf am i doing with myself?!?!' a lot. my back hurts. my liver hurts. i live under a tarp in the woods. i dont even really travel anymore. i am just one bum among a thousand in santa cruz. i dont aim to end up one of those guys with fucked up teeth who pushes a shopping cart around all day. you know? anyone else feeling this? i'm thinking of going to community college. its not an idea i'm super stoked about and i'm looking for other ones.


----------



## flashinglights (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm near your age and I can relate.

If you're worried about slipping into homebum status, you could always avoid that by finding a place where you can buy a house for real cheap (i.e., less than $10K, not anywhere near the west coast), and then you have some breathing room to live stable at a home base, travel as you wish, and build the life you want. More or less my plan when I find the right town/city...


----------



## thunderson5 (Jul 27, 2009)

ha.i am 44 and thats old never thought id make it this far,live in small camp trailer i bought with ssd. back pay.lived under bridges in parks and hitchhiked all over west coast.have bad back and hip.if your not happy with how your living then change it,but look at what you will have to give up.your freedom for one,living by sombody elses clock,rent,bills of all kinds,and all the other crap youll have to put up with,i am thinking about selling everything witch aint much and go back to squatting and camping.who cares what other people think. f,um::zombie:


----------



## atherington (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm 25 and don't really consider that old. I think the bulk of my journeys are ahead of me. You can always work for part of the year and travel the rest. I come from the east coast of Canada so always worked through the winter and did the travelling I wanted in summer.
But it is good to have a little education and a way of making some money. I want to see more than just north america and I'll need money for that.


----------



## keg (Jul 27, 2009)

xxxxx


----------



## loess (Jul 27, 2009)

If you do decide to go the community college route, Cabrillo College is an awesome school. I went there for four semesters, took mostly music classes. Man I miss Santa Cruz.


----------



## maus (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for the replies everyone. well, mostly. i dont think anyone needs to assume what exactly i am/am not frustrated about, or that i need to explain in full detail why i feel like ive dug myself a pretty deep hole with a decreasing amount of options although perhaps i should have been more blunt about that. no, i dont really care what other people think, although i dont like feeling like im turning into a crazy hermit. yes, i know im not that old; i said it in my first post. i guess its been occurring to me how i fled the dead time of work to wind up in the dead time of drinking by the tracks or whatever. call it 'freedom' if you want, it's just another weak little niche among the cogs of capitalism.

loess, it's actually cabrillo that i'm thinking of going to. i have in fact heard it sounds like a pretty decent place but its nice to hear it again. in other news ive decided to sober up and get a bicycle...


----------



## loess (Jul 27, 2009)

maus said:


> loess, it's actually cabrillo that i'm thinking of going to. i have in fact heard it sounds like a pretty decent place but its nice to hear it again. in other news ive decided to sober up and get a bicycle...



It's been about 7 years since I was there, but let me know if you ever have any further questions about Cabrillo.


----------

